# 240 surprise



## jrmccue (Nov 25, 2007)

My flourescent ceiling fixtures began to flicker and go out in my tool area...so did other things in room.   One fixture actully began to smoke....I took this fixture out of system and began to do some amateur testing....drill and fan operated...but any incandescent bulb I plugged in instantly blipped and then went out.  Non ceiling fixture compact flourescent bulbs operated brightly but ceiling tubes out...wuz up....I meter in wall "110" outlet.....meter shows 240!! After a few minutes I reengage ceiling switch while watching meter in wall outlet....tube flourescent fixtures flicker as meter shows 105 to 130...within 20 seconds, tubes go dark and meter rises again to 240!  I notice another ceiling tube fixture has evidence of old plastic melt area yet it has worked properly over last several months...seems that power coming into out building has unexplainably gone from 110 to 240....why oh why??!!!  Athanks for any ideas. Robert


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 25, 2007)

You've lost the neutral for your service.

*CALL THE POWER COMPANY RIGHT NOW* 

Seriously, do it now, they have guys on 24/7 for just this reason.
This is a serious problem that very well may be on their end.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

Also, *shut your power off at the main.*

This will prevent further damage to other stuff, like electronics.


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 26, 2007)

So what happened?????


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 28, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nice if folks like this didn't forget all the forums they posts the same question to and came back to let us know they are still alive and not living in a burned down house.............


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 29, 2007)

It is always nice to get some results from your answers, 

I wish, I wish....

Just hangin.....


----------

